# PC Fifa17 tauglich machen (neue Grafikkarte?)



## derphil89 (23. September 2016)

Huhu,
ich bin es mal wieder...

Folgendes: Das neue Fifa 17 bzw. die Demo möchte nicht bei mir laufen. Angeblich ist die Grafikkarte nicht tauglich. Wobei diese auch bei Fifa16 nicht tauglich war (laut canyourunit) und es da trotzdem lief.

Das sind meine Komponenten (2012 zusammengestellt):
Asus F2A85-M LE AMD A85X So.FM2 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail
AMD A8 Series A8-5600K 4x 3.60GHz So.FM2 BOX
300 Watt Netzteil
3R Systems R490 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
8GB (2x 4096MB) ADATA Premier DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit (wobei ich bei etwa 10-12 Chrome Tabs gleichzeitig irgendwann die Meldung bekommen, dass mein Arbeitsspeicher nicht ausreiche?!)

Ich nutze ja als Grafikkarte AMD Radeon HD 7560D (onboard).

Nun meine Frage: Welche Grafikkarte lohnt sich, damit Fifa erstmal läuft? Preis so 100-150 € maximal. Langfristig könnte wohl ein neues System her, oder? Ist aber aktuell eigentlich nicht unbedingt von Nöten und hat bei mir auch nicht höchste Priorität, daher wäre mir derzeit eine neue Grafikkarte am liebsten und dann im neuen Jahr das System neu zusammen zu stellen, sofern das Sinn macht.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

Im Hinblick auf das 300W-Netzteil böten sich da die GTX750Ti (2GB), die RX460 (4GB) oder maximal die GTX950 (2GB) an.

Persönlich tendierte ich da zu einer RX460 mit 4GB VRAM (Vorsicht beim Kauf, es gibt auch 2GB-Modelle), die preislich in der Mitte, leistungsmäßig aber bei der GTX950 liegt.

(Und solange du mit dem PC zufrieden bist, muss Wechsel nicht sein. Dann hast du ja noch genug Zeit, auf die neuen AMD-Prozessoren zu warten. )


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

ja, eine RX 460 wäre da das beste. Für 125€ gibt es diese hier XFX Radeon RX 460 Single Fan, 4GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und wenn du es leiser willst, dann nimm für gute 10€ mehr diese Gigabyte Radeon RX 460 WindForce OC 4G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die XFX braucht allerdings sogar nen Stromstecker - hat Dein Netzteil denn PCIe-6Pin-Stecker? Was ist es GENAU für ein Modell? Wenn es ein eher billiges 300W-Modell ist, könnte es evlt. nicht klappen mit ner extra Karte...


----------



## derphil89 (23. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, eine RX 460 wäre da das beste. Für 125€ gibt es diese hier XFX Radeon RX 460 Single Fan, 4GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und wenn du es leiser willst, dann nimm für gute 10€ mehr diese Gigabyte Radeon RX 460 WindForce OC 4G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Die XFX braucht allerdings sogar nen Stromstecker - hat Dein Netzteil denn PCIe-6Pin-Stecker? Was ist es GENAU für ein Modell? Wenn es ein eher billiges 300W-Modell ist, könnte es evlt. nicht klappen mit ner extra Karte...



Netzteil: 300 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

PCIe-Stecker ist also keiner dabei. Aber idR liegen den Grafikkarten ja Adapter bei, oft "2x 4-pin-Molex auf 6-pin-PCIe".
Um die Last auf zwei Kabelstränge zu verteilen, könntest du dir aber auch einen "2x SATA auf 6-pin-PCIe"-Adapter holen.

Falls du aber auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm einfach eine RX460 /4GB), die ihne externe Stromversorgung auskommt,
wie etwa die Windforce von Gigabyte.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> PCIe-Stecker ist also keiner dabei. Aber idR liegen den Grafikkarten ja Adapter bei, oft "2x 4-pin-Molex auf 6-pin-PCIe".
> Um die Last auf zwei Kabelstränge zu verteilen, könntest du dir aber auch einen "2x SATA auf 6-pin-PCIe"-Adapter holen.
> 
> Falls du aber auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm einfach eine RX460 /4GB), die ihne externe Stromversorgung auskommt,
> wie etwa die Windforce von Gigabyte.


 Ja, die hatte ich ja auch genannt 


Das Netzteil ist aber ein vergleichsweise "gutes", passt also


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, die hatte ich ja auch genannt
> 
> [...]



Aber im Zuge der Lautheit. 
Naja, leise und sparsam, da hätten wir ja einen guten Kandidaten.


----------



## derphil89 (26. September 2016)

4096MB Gigabyte Radeon RX 460 Windforce OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 ist bestellt. Ich melde mich nochmal mit dem Ergebnis.  

Danke für die schnelle und gute Hilfe!


----------



## derphil89 (2. Oktober 2016)

Hat alles geklappt. Bin sehr zufrieden. Danke nochmals!


----------

